# lil bowwows biggirls music video



## gangstadawg (Aug 8, 2008)

have any of you guys seen lil bowwows music vid about bbws. if you havent here is a link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IggI2L-QHU

i found it at fullfiggas but there they was talking about why did he find a better looking big girl. any ways what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 8, 2008)

I have no speakers. This is positive? Really? Hmmm...

And that girl wasn't bad. I want some more ladies though. lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh my gawd! Fucking love this song. Going to add this to my BBW playlist.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 8, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh my gawd! Fucking love this song. Going to add this to my BBW playlist.



Sasha's going to have a whole ipod full of anthems soon. Hehe


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2008)

We all know the road to true size acceptance should be paved with fat women who look a certain way, and are gettin their asses admired in music videos.

We all know this...we do. Now, here it comes...ready?


----------



## Ash (Aug 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> We all know the road to true size acceptance should be paved with fat women who look a certain way, and are gettin their asses admired in music videos.



I'm pretty sure neither the artist, the OP, or the people who have posted that they like the song ever said anything about it being an anthem for size acceptance. It's a fun song with a semi-fat-positive theme. I say we take what we can get and stop taking ourselves so seriously.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> We all know the road to true size acceptance should be paved with fat women who look a certain way, and are gettin their asses admired in music videos.
> 
> We all know this...we do. Now, here it comes...ready?



I was going to say "well it's a start"..until I clicked the link and listened for 30 seconds. Ummm.."If you got a big girl you can put it anywhere" Lovely.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> We all know the road to true size acceptance should be paved with fat women who look a certain way, and are gettin their asses admired in music videos.
> 
> We all know this...we do. Now, here it comes...ready?



Yeah but this is the nature of the music industry and those who appear in the videos. We are talking about twentysomethings, not enlightened older size activists etc.

I guess any move to have BBW's and size positivity in the music industry is a good thing, given the onslaught of the perceived perfect shaped women that are thrown in our faces in a relentless fashion.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought the video girl was pretty. The song on the other hand is hip-pop garbage.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't think it was terrible. I'm not a fan of rap music in the least. She was a pretty girl, and was clearly very confident. At least it was positive. I thought it was kind of funny when she picked him up, but he's a puny little thing... LOL


----------



## Ash (Aug 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yeah but this is the nature of the music industry and those who appear in the videos. We are talking about twentysomethings, not enlightened older size activists etc.



<---Twentysomething. And hardly unenlightened. (I've been around for nearly 10 years.) Age isn't a factor here. 



Susannah said:


> I guess any move to have BBW's and size positivity in the music industry is a good thing, given the onslaught of the perceived perfect shaped women that are thrown in our faces in a relentless fashion.



I agree.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I'm pretty sure neither the artist, the OP, or the people who have posted that they like the song ever said anything about it being an anthem for size acceptance. It's a fun song with a semi-fat-positive theme. I say we take what we can get and stop taking ourselves so seriously.



You forgot, Ashley, that most of us are unable to think critically about size acceptance without being reminded in nearly every thread about what's acceptable and what is not.

Gangsta, you tell your buds at FF that I think this shit about that girl not being pretty is fucked up! The way we cut each other down struck me a lot more than the video, which is pretty ho-hum in terms of music videos. 

I think it's fun, for those moments you don't mind lookin' hella fine to some young man. Some days I cut my teeth on fine literature, some days I want to shake my fat ass in someone's face. Life is good.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 8, 2008)

i think it's a step in the right direction, and i've been dancing around my living room to it. it's sure as shit no anthem for our cause, but it's fun, and i for one, enjoy having fun. lots and lots of it.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I liked the vid, they both seemed to be having a great time shooting! 
And she was obviously very comfortable in her skin, grinding on bowwow.. he's sooooo tiny. lol but it seemed to be a good time, made me groove in my seat!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> <---Twentysomething. And hardly unenlightened. (I've been part of size acceptance for nearly 10 years.) Age isn't a factor here.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.



No. what I mean is not to say general twentysomethings are unenlightened, I am talking about what sells in the music industry and the twentysomethings who consume the product. Clarification.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 8, 2008)

Bow Wow! The pride of Columbus, O! whatwhat!

I like it. You never see that much jigglin onscreen. She's cute, the song's a lil goofy/monotonous, but hell, I'd dance to it. (Clarification: I already have. Chair-danced, that is.)

There's a DJ in Chicago who had a local hit kinda like this...that's his tag line too (_where the big girls at?_), when he's out performing.

(I feel like it's American Bandstand...we're ratin/dancing to records . I'm gonna give this one an 84!)

ETA I think Bow Wow is really cute. I netflixed _Roll Bounce_ to watch him skate around...he's good.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, see..I missed the part about the girl not being pretty enough. She's beautiful. So they were wrong 

I like hip hop, but what I heard of this song didn't excite me at all. (but I stopped at the 'in a big girl you can put it where you want" lyric) I think I'd have more fun dancing to the cheesy campy "Big Girls are Beautiful" song by Miko. (or whatever his name was??)


----------



## supersoup (Aug 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Bow Wow! The pride of Columbus, O! whatwhat!
> 
> I like it. You never see that much jigglin onscreen. She's cute, the song's a lil goofy/monotonous, but hell, I'd dance to it. (Clarification: I already have. Chair-danced, that is.)
> 
> ...



oh man, i totally watched roll bounce on tv one night, and fell in love with him. so rad, and so cheesy, haha.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I'm pretty sure neither the artist, the OP, or the people who have posted that they like the song ever said anything about it being an anthem for size acceptance. It's a fun song with a semi-fat-positive theme. I say we take what we can get and stop taking ourselves so seriously.




And, since this is obviously up for discussion...two thumbs up...two down..a mixture...whatever...I decided to ' discuss '. We have a different opinion on it. I saw a throwaway scrap given. I am sure there are things I give the thumbs up to, where you might lack ' humor '. I do get a chuckle being told to lighten up, when these things are here for all to yap about. 
--
Oh, and I don't recall saying that if a person likes this, they must only like junk. And, yes, age has little to do with this. But, what do I know...I lack a sense of humor. I now need someone to tell me to smile...please.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 8, 2008)

supersoup said:


> oh man, i totally watched roll bounce on tv one night, and fell in love with him. so rad, and so cheesy, haha.



You are gonna think I'm nuts, but before I even watched the movie I fell in love with the teaser preview and watched it 100s of times...heheh. I just thought it did a good job of conveying how free it feels to skate like that...plus I'm a sucker for the Bill Withers song. Plus it's all...Chicago-y. The movie is hella cheesy though .


----------



## Ash (Aug 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> And, since this is obviously up for discussion...two thumbs up...two down..a mixture...whatever...I decided to ' discuss '. We have a different opinion on it. I saw a throwaway scrap given. I am sure there are things I give the thumbs up to, where you might lack ' humor '. I do get a chuckle being told to lighten up, when these things are here for all to yap about.
> --
> Oh, and I don't recall saying that if a person likes this, they must only like junk. And, yes, age has little to do with this. But, what do I know...I lack a sense of humor. I now need someone to tell me to smile...please.



There is a lot that you seem to have read into my comment that just wasn't there. 

First of all, I think it's fantastic that you have an opinion. So do I. And I expressed it. And I never said you lacked humor. My comment was that WE should stop taking ourselves so seriously--"we" meaning the movement as a whole. 

The song and video are what they are. They're entertainment. I'm taking it at face value. Not everything has to be political.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> There is a lot that you seem to have read into my comment that just wasn't there.
> 
> First of all, I think it's fantastic that you have an opinion. So do I. And I expressed it. And I never said you lacked humor. My comment was that WE should stop taking ourselves so seriously--"we" meaning the movement as a whole.
> 
> The song and video are what they are. They're entertainment. I'm taking it at face value. Not everything has to be political.




Yeah, that is kind of what I was saying also. Its the music industry, and those hip hop videos are just meant for a lil fun. 
It is not to say that younger people in the movement are not passionate and enlightened, but not everything is about the politics of size acceptance.
This is what it is. Just for entertainment.


----------



## Donna (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the compromise viewpoint would be that this little video is fat positive and not size acceptance. I know we've previously established the two things, while having some commonalities, are not synonymous. IMHO, this video is the hip hop version of Fat Bottomed Girls. 

But this video and this thread has me thinking....does entertainment have a responsibility to the political side of the size acceptance movement? To the movement in general? We often debate and/or bemoan the status of positive fat characters in movies and tv. I even found myself ranting to my husband the other night that there is a serious lack of positive fat characters in popular literature. Do we really have the right to demand these types of things from entertainment? 

Am I making any sense???


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> There is a lot that you seem to have read into my comment that just wasn't there.
> 
> First of all, I think it's fantastic that you have an opinion. So do I. And I expressed it. And I never said you lacked humor. My comment was that WE should stop taking ourselves so seriously--"we" meaning the movement as a whole.
> 
> The song and video are what they are. They're entertainment. I'm taking it at face value. Not everything has to be political.



Well, the old saying ' the personal is political ' is not completely without merit. I do get the " hey, my toes are tapping, and, look, a person who is not a size 2 is getting some attention that is not a scrap of paper with the number for the local Jenny Craig on it "...I do.

If ' we ' say that it's _just_ entertainment, then we would also need to look the other way when a million other questionable ( to some, not all..again..I do understand ) tidbits are paraded past us. I suppose it would not bother me if there was...more...a variety...there just isn't....* blah and a sigh *. I think that is why it feels like it is at least...something.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 8, 2008)

whaaat! that girl is totally cute! whatever. 

that said (as as pointed out in the comments for that youtube clip) i still reserve my #1 crush-on-a-fatty-girl-in-a-hiphop-video spot for the lady in the pink corset in the lil wayne 'lollipop' video. 
_harro_. also it wins because it's actually a good song, whereas this bow wow song kinda blows.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I'm 34 and I happen to like hip-hop and rap (not all but a lot) so I agree with Ashley when she says age really isn't an issue here. I'm down wit da scene, yo. 

The song and lyrics are ok...nothing wowing but catchy and fun. The video was ok. Bow Wow is cute as always. The woman is pretty, just above what I would call "socially acceptable fat" which is nice to see. I respect that she was fully clothed and wasn't fawning at his feet but dancing with him instead of on him. HOWEVER, for that very reason it makes me think that Bow Wow isn't exactly sincere with his big girl appreciation. Not that I want BBWs to be objectified but if this was a typical hip-hop/rap video the girl would be in a thong shaking her booty in his face while he either sat coldly pretending she was part of his every day scenery or he would have had his hands all over her. That he was rather goofily dancing around with her makes the song and video lighthearted and fun but not exactly a powerful "I'm attracted to big girls" statement. Personally, I think its a ploy, a crowd pleaser, but not any kind of "coming out" statement. To me it is a small step in the right direction of size acceptance. It's cute and fun and I didn't find it disrespectful as many rap songs tend to be towards the female gender. Is it an anthem for Size Acceptance Pride? Not really...but not everything has to be in order to have value and meaning to others.


----------



## James (Aug 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> ... My comment was that WE should stop taking ourselves so seriously--"we" meaning the movement as a whole.
> 
> The song and video are what they are. They're entertainment. I'm taking it at face value. Not everything has to be political.


 
I totally agree. 

This IS the kind of thing that actually makes all the big women in a crowd feel good. The artist is speaking to THEM when he raps about the hot ladies in the crowd. How often do fat women encounter situations, outside of a bash or fat-positive night, where that happens? How often is being fat seen as a cool thing? Something that can be positive or even sexual?

From an artistic level, I have heard bucketloads of superior hip hop to this. However, I've never seen a mainstream rapper perform a song in which he directly praises BIG girls. 

Feminists might have beef with the objectification of women... but... ( and here's where I risk getting some stick and feminists might jump on me for being mysogenistic but I think its a trueism so I'm going to say it...) 

I think that the basic foundation of female esteem comes from feeling sexy. There are a million and one other things that also effect esteem of course, but the basic truth (I think) is that feeling physically attractive is a validating state of mind, from which greater strides in other directions are easier to take. 

And by making this video, lil bow wow has done something that is going to make women feel sexy... the big girls in a crowd or in a club are gonna sing the lyrics, dance and maybe feel (if only for the duration of the song), a little more positive about being big. So in its own little way, it adds to making fat acceptable _outside_ of the current fat acceptance 'bubble'. Which has to be a good thing... right?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 8, 2008)

elle camino said:


> whaaat! that girl is totally cute! whatever.
> 
> that said (as as pointed out in the comments for that youtube clip) i still reserve my #1 crush-on-a-fatty-girl-in-a-hiphop-video spot for the lady in the pink corset in the lil wayne 'lollipop' video.
> _harro_. also it wins because it's actually a good song, whereas this bow wow song kinda blows.




"Lollipop" is crude, obnoxious, and degrading to women...Yeah, I really like it too. 

:happy:


----------



## elle camino (Aug 8, 2008)

i guess if you think blowjobs are degrading, then sure. whatevs. 
it's...let me check...the third most-played song currently on my itunes.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys are almost making me click on that link. But not quite.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 8, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i guess if you think blowjobs are degrading, then sure. whatevs.
> it's...let me check...the third most-played song currently on my itunes.



"Ow... Uh huh young mula Baby
I say he so sweet make her wanna lick the rapper
So I let her lick the rapper"

"Told her to back it up like erp erp
And make that ass jump like jerp, jerp
And that's when she said I lo-lo-look like a lollipop"
From "Lollipop" by Lil Wayne

The woman or women in this song are not people but objects for sexual pleasure. Nothing wrong with that if that's what they choose to be. But I wouldn't exactly call that empowering to females in general. Neither is the limo full of half dressed women licking their lips and fondling themselves as two rather poorly dressed, juvenile behaving young men walk by. *shrug* I like the song. And it certainly doesn't make me wanna jump on my soap box and proclaim them chauvinistic pigs...but neither am I blind to the fact that this song and video like many others portray women unflatteringly. My point was that Bow Wow's BBW was portrayed a little more respectfully. 

PS: I have no issue with blowjobs or songs about blowjobs.

PSS: "Lollipop" was the most played song on my itunes a few months ago. It's a bit played at this point but whatevs.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 8, 2008)

James said:


> I totally agree.
> This IS the kind of thing that actually makes all the big women in a crowd feel good. The artist is speaking to THEM when he raps about the hot ladies in the crowd. How often do fat women encounter situations, outside of a bash or fat-positive night, where that happens? How often is being fat seen as a cool thing? Something that can be positive or even sexual?
> From an artistic level, I have heard bucketloads of superior hip hop to this. However, I've never seen a mainstream rapper perform a song in which he directly praises BIG girls.
> Feminists might have beef with the objectification of women... but... ( and here's where I risk getting some stick and feminists might jump on me for being mysogenistic but I think its a trueism so I'm going to say it...)
> ...



Nice try. Pig. 

Nah, seriously, measured and well-put, James. I do disagree, tho, with that one line of your post I bolded. It's ONE basic foundation, but not the only one, and not for everyone. I'd say it's true for both sexes tho men have (arguably, many) more avenues to express power. (This has been changing, quickly, in the past 40 or so years.) We can't possibly hope to speak for women on issues like this, IMO.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 8, 2008)

...i think it's probably 'wrapper', not 'rapper'. 
also i still don't see what's degrading about "this crazy-hot girl is super into me, and wants to ess my dee - hooray! imma write a song about this". 
oh noes.
i can think of a jillion songs which are actually degrading to women - this one, i just don't see it.

also you can't play out a classic. aquemini's currently number one, and that's been out for like 12 years.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2008)

James..yeah...big bad feminist here. I will disagree with your saying _the_ foundation for female esteem comes from feeling ' sexy '. While most human beings want to feel desireable to others..at least one other..' sexiness ' that is not coming from a real, imo, strong foundation, will pretty much always be delicate...easily lost...gained...lost...etc..etc..

A compliment can boost, no doubt. A rejection can deflate. I just cringe over the idea that the bottomline for female esteem is tied up in something that usually has so many rules and regulations, which change as fast as fashion and age..and..and. I don't think I said anything about not wanting to be desired, or liking to be liked. Even feminists like some of that stuff...heh.

Hmmmm, so, what is the foundation of male esteem?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmm, so, what is the foundation of male esteem?



a girl telling you that you've got a big dick, of course. geez.

I don't know, I wish there was a song about fat chicks that didn't suck and one that maybe wasn't sung by a gay guy.

haha I can't help but think, awesome, another hip hop/r&b song about this. I'd like to see John Mayer or some one like that bust out something similar, but yeah, not gonna happen.


----------



## James (Aug 8, 2008)

ok ... eeek

I did open myself up for that criticism didnt I? 

I reckon my Y chromosome probably excludes me from having the right to make such a sweeping statement with any real authority! I know I'm generalizing massively with that statement but I would add that I'm speaking from the result of my (admittedly limited) observational experience .


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2008)

* lowers hand *


well, ok, James........

...actually, I don't totally blame you for coming to that conclusion, no matter the amount of observing. We really see a lot of what a woman is/should be/should want..etc..as being tied up in how she will be wanted by others. It has its place, but it sure makes one less human, in the long run, when too much emphasis is placed on...it.


BGB...I walk down the street, telling every man I cross that he has a big one.....they look at me as if I am the smartest woman on the planet.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hhhhmmmm...::scratches head::

I just don't understand what the big deal is...I mean, sometimes I just wanna go out, get my drank on(yes, you read that right -- drank) and my dance on, and not be concerned about being PC or if it's not a good look for size acceptance. Honestly, I've always thought BowWow was wack -- as a lyricist...if you can even call him that. The chick is cute and really, the video doesn't look any different than what I've seen when I've been out at clubs/bars/lounges. 

As for Weezy Eff Baby  - he's a beast and the song is dope...and I commence to shakin' my jelly when the dj plays it. I am almost certain that when the song is played the women in the club are "backin' it up"...no one trips that hard. You're there to have a good time.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 9, 2008)

As hip-hop paeans to women go, this is no "Around-the-Way Girl," but it's OK. Iffy lyrics and corny looping aside, it's a lot less offensive than your typical dirty rap song, while on the other hand it gives some visibility to fat, for once.

I neither hate it nor love it. The best part of it is the "Where the big girls at?" motto.

_Exeunt_. (Well, just me....)


----------



## furious styles (Aug 9, 2008)

If you think lollipop is degrading to women, you should read the lyrics to the uncensored version of David Banner's "Run Girl".

Then again that's like saying if you think a murder is offensive you should check out a genocide.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> whaaat! that girl is totally cute! whatever.
> 
> that said (as as pointed out in the comments for that youtube clip) i still reserve my #1 crush-on-a-fatty-girl-in-a-hiphop-video spot for the lady in the pink corset in the lil wayne 'lollipop' video.
> _harro_. also it wins because it's actually a good song, whereas this bow wow song kinda blows.


the one in the lil wayne vid wasnt bad either.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought the video was funny, not one of his best raps though. Not very catchy


----------



## bexy (Aug 9, 2008)

well the way i see it, its a pretty fat girl in a music video, of a relatively big star, and shes being portrayed in a positive, attractive way, so sod the politics of it all. im happy.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 9, 2008)

OK, I watched it. That song sucked!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> OK, I watched it. That song sucked!



I thought so too. Good intention, cute girl, crap song.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep. 

Next time, li'l bowwow, at least try _writing a decent song_ so you're not wasting everybody's time here, ok?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Yep.
> 
> Next time, li'l bowwow, at least try _writing a decent song_ so you're not wasting everybody's time here, ok?



I know! All this raging passionate debate over a fizzer of a song.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> We all know the road to true size acceptance should be paved with fat women who look a certain way, and are gettin their asses admired in music videos.
> 
> We all know this...we do. Now, here it comes...ready?



I'm on a computer with dial-up and no sound so I can't see or hear anything. I do want to point out though that rap videos aren't generally known as high art or empowering toward women. The light skinned oiled up gyrating big booty female in a smokin' weave is pretty much standard procedure. Choosing a fat woman to play this role is in a twisted way a step in the right direction. It's the right step in the wrong direction as some critics would opine, but the right direction nontheless so it counts. *shrugs* I'm all about fair and equal treatment and truth be told the treatment of women in rap has rarely been anything to write home about. People have complained about it for years but it keeps making money so it stays. So does the image of the fat nasty buck toothed chicken head that deserves to be publically dissed and abused. Putting a fat woman on stage to dance in the cage with the rest of the hip booted bimbos is about as elevated as it gets for a rap video.

I'd like to see this. :happy: There's plenty of sexploitation and misogyny for all of us regardless of size.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 9, 2008)

i love the thought of someone that's sorta in the limelight making a song praising BBW's(that way i wont have to become a rapper and do it myself) but i cant bring myself to click the link and actually listen to fucking BOW WOW. more power to him, though.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 9, 2008)

There is a song called Fluffy Girls that I was going to be in had I stayed in England longer. The song sucks.... but the theme behind it was what made me want to do it. I think if it at least showcases BBW's in a positive light, I'm all for it. Even if the song isn't my cup of tea. 

I must admit, I watched this live clip of him and a girl on stage. I loved it when everyone went crazy when they started dancing together. I admit it. I would so dance with Bow Wow to this song. lol Make fun if you like.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 9, 2008)

yay. finally a cutie that loves fatties. lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 9, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> There is a song called Fluffy Girls that I was going to be in had I stayed in England longer. The song sucks.... but the theme behind it was what made me want to do it. I think if it at least showcases BBW's in a positive light, I'm all for it. Even if the song isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> I must admit, I watched this live clip of him and a girl on stage. I loved it when everyone went crazy when they started dancing together. I admit it. I would so dance with Bow Wow to this song. lol Make fun if you like.



I kinda liked the Fluffy Girls song though it is not my kind of music at all. It would've been an even better video had you been in it. Nothing against the blonde girl, but you and the African American woman, with the corsets and some of your fab eye makeup would've been really hot.

I see this and Bow Wow's video as steps forward, not back in SA. Sure they're not big ones, but every little bit helps. I'm always happy when I see fat girls portrayed as sexual without humiliation, laughter, or championing some martyr guy who just happens to see the girl inside the fat exterior.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 10, 2008)

I loved the Bow Wow song and of course, the Lil Wayne song. Lil Wayne is so yummy.



LillyBBBW said:


> I'm on a computer with dial-up and no sound so I can't see or hear anything. I do want to point out though that rap videos aren't generally known as high art or empowering toward women. The light skinned oiled up gyrating big booty female in a smokin' weave is pretty much standard procedure. Choosing a fat woman to play this role is in a twisted way a step in the right direction. It's the right step in the wrong direction as some critics would opine, but the right direction nontheless so it counts. *shrugs* I'm all about fair and equal treatment and truth be told the treatment of women in rap has rarely been anything to write home about. People have complained about it for years but it keeps making money so it stays. So does the image of the fat nasty buck toothed chicken head that deserves to be publically dissed and abused. Putting a fat woman on stage to dance in the cage with the rest of the hip booted bimbos is about as elevated as it gets for a rap video.
> 
> I'd like to see this. :happy: There's plenty of sexploitation and misogyny for all of us regardless of size.




^ This pretty much sums up what I was going to say.


----------



## kioewen (Aug 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> what is the foundation of male esteem?



Power.

Some might say "money," but really, money is a foundation only insofar as it is a vehicle for attaining or possessing power.


----------



## bbwpimp (Oct 4, 2008)

I really wonder why anyone is suprised, hip hop video's have ALLWAYS had bigger women in them, as far back as the 80's, hiphop and most forms of latin music has often featured larger women than their rock counterparts(the only thing gig on those girls was their hair)
below are examples of the hiphop and latin cultures difference in what the women looked like.















View attachment spankrock.jpg


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> We all know the road to true size acceptance should be paved with fat women who look a certain way, and are gettin their asses admired in music videos.
> 
> We all know this...we do. Now, here it comes...ready?



There's no ass admiration in the video actually. There is a very clothed girl dancing in a shocking show of hiphop male-female equality. What is true size acceptance anyway? It's having all the things skinny people have, including video gigs.


----------



## olwen (Oct 30, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm on a computer with dial-up and no sound so I can't see or hear anything. I do want to point out though that rap videos aren't generally known as high art or empowering toward women. The light skinned oiled up gyrating big booty female in a smokin' weave is pretty much standard procedure. Choosing a fat woman to play this role is in a twisted way a step in the right direction. It's the right step in the wrong direction as some critics would opine, but the right direction nontheless so it counts. *shrugs* I'm all about fair and equal treatment and truth be told the treatment of women in rap has rarely been anything to write home about. People have complained about it for years but it keeps making money so it stays. So does the image of the fat nasty buck toothed chicken head that deserves to be publically dissed and abused. Putting a fat woman on stage to dance in the cage with the rest of the hip booted bimbos is about as elevated as it gets for a rap video.
> 
> I'd like to see this. :happy: There's plenty of sexploitation and misogyny for all of us regardless of size.



The video is really tame actually. There is only one woman, and the dancing is sort of on a loop. She's in regular clothes and she's not oiled up or skanked out. Just a regular looking girl shown in a shot from the waist up. The video is rather minimalist.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 31, 2008)

It's not "empowering" but I found it rather tasteful. And they picked a cute girl without going overboard.


----------



## iluvcartooncurves (Oct 31, 2008)

bbwpimp said:


> I really wonder why anyone is suprised, hip hop video's have ALLWAYS had bigger women in them, as far back as the 80's, hiphop and most forms of latin music has often featured larger women than their rock counterparts(the only thing gig on those girls was their hair)
> below are examples of the hiphop and latin cultures difference in what the women looked like.




yeah these the kind of bbws I wanna see gotdammit. Bow wow lost me sorry. Maybe I signed in the wrong room


----------



## kayrae (Oct 31, 2008)

I've grown to love the song actually


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 1, 2008)

the lyrics aren't bad--they could definitely be worse. they could also be better. i showed it to some friends of mine this afternoon in ATL. my nephew had actually played the song for me before, fat advocate that he is. they all commented that the video model could have looked better too. i thought she was cute but could have been smoothed a bit. as emphathizers they believed that they knew big girls who looked a lot better and could represent big girls in a more positive light. but then i pointed out that most of the video models look a little hard and rough to me in general anyway. i say that because i've see a lot of them close up since i work around that industry a lot. and most girls who aren't "seasoned" would not put up with what goes on on the sets anyway. for the most part they are strippers from the rough side of town who have other duties while the cameras aren't going. but how this model looks has more to do with how she was made-up, lighted and shot. i don't think there was an intention to make her look good. and i know that here in atlanta for sure there are some really slammin BBWs who can dance and are very popular.

its a double edge sword alright. having fun and loosening up is good. but in the overall politics of the thing i think it depends on how you want to be desired as a woman who is fat. where will it all end up? it might be ok to just take whatever comes your way. personally i think women who are fat have taken what they could get for a long time now, as have women in general. its time to hone our game and improve our standing a bit. true fat beauty especially is hardly ever celebrated. there are a lot of funny things. there are a lot of gratuitous things. but there are very few beautiful things centered on women who are fat. when you show a woman's beauty you show that you can respect and desire her. beauty is composed of her intellect her charisma her passion for life and not just the size and shape of her body. if people who create are interested in truly showing a woman's beauty, as we well know, it can be done.


----------



## olwen (Nov 1, 2008)

iluvcartooncurves said:


> yeah these the kind of bbws I wanna see gotdammit. Bow wow lost me sorry. Maybe I signed in the wrong room



Yeah, this is the kind of stuff that just confuses me. So a woman is a bbw if the only thing big about her is her ass?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> Yeah, this is the kind of stuff that just confuses me. So a woman is a bbw if the only thing big about her is her ass?



He's confused, not you, dear.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 5, 2008)

for a rap video, that was really tame actually.


----------



## olwen (Nov 5, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> He's confused, not you, dear.




Okay good. I think it's just an issue I'm going to stop wondering about.


----------

